# Who Makes Their Own Camoflauge Clothing? - Continuation



## dano (7 Dec 2004)

Who here makes their own camouflaged uniforms?
I've begun my own ghillie suits and other misc pieces.
One piece is the issued Tilly hat. I converted it to woodland tiger stripe pattern with Cadpat and Olive strips. Haven't quite perfected it yet, but on its way.

Perhaps others who build their own, can talk about their creations, post pictures... All that good stuff.


----------



## Hylander_ca (7 Dec 2004)

If you can get your hands on an extra helmet scrim netting and burlap (rolls are about 3" wide) they come in OD, brown and black. Applying these strips are good because they tend to fray and at break up the Cadpat which adds texture to it. Unfortunately I have to remake mine because somebody "liberated" mine on the last Ex. I was on, at the shower point of all places. Best of luck!

 :mg:


----------



## MCpl ??????? (10 Dec 2004)

i made this hairy back thing but i forget wut it is called, i also put yarn in my tilly and it looks like grass


----------



## condor888000 (10 Dec 2004)

Out of curiosity, why do you guys make this stuff????  ???


----------



## Big Foot (10 Dec 2004)

Hey uh, armyboi, ever heard of the ranger blanket? use that and you wouldn't have to sew a comforter for your bed.


----------



## Burrows (11 Dec 2004)

Please keep it PROPER.


----------



## q_1966 (13 Dec 2004)

who needs a comforter, im happy with a pillow or two

- Shawn


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (13 Dec 2004)

Ive almost completed my Ghillie suit, made out of burlap, and old OD Combat Tunic, and an America BDU Tunic. I use if for Skill at Arms, and Paintball.

Ranger


----------



## purple peguin (29 Jan 2005)

I bought a ghillie suit from a paint ball store here in Halifax for 60 bux good deal and now i am customizing it because it was made of yarn died and it only looked like one color but now i added camo and now it looks great. but now with the snow, its kinda hard to hide.


----------

